# Setting up energy saving settings | i7-4710MQ



## uni_0n (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello, could anyone share their energy saving settings for Intel 4-core Haswell 4th-generation processors (preferably 47xxMQ/HQ?).
I love high performance, but also battery life.
I want to set up an automatic power saving for the processor so that it runs at about 600 MHz (when i disconnect AC-power, of course when ThrottleStop runs in background).
Unfortunately, I have "enough" things to do in my life, I am a busy person and actully is no time for meh to study throttlestop in the direction of energy saving. But I already roughly know the basic functionality and how to undervolt.

_I appreciate your help. Many thanks_
To save power to the rest of the laptop components, I use the "power saving" power mode I set.
Let me know if you need some screenshots from the program.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 29, 2021)

Slowing a CPU down to an inefficient speed like 600 MHz will probably consume more power than it saves. A slow CPU is an inefficient CPU. I think 798 MHz is the minimum speed for the 4700 MQ/HQ series. 

The C states are designed to automatically lower power consumption when a CPU has nothing to do. If you want to reduce power consumption when running on battery power try using the Windows Balanced power plan or the Windows Power Saver power plan. These power plans will slow your CPU down when it has nothing to do but they might not make much difference in overall power consumption.

I would not use the Power Saver option in ThrottleStop. Let Windows manage the CPU speed.


----------



## uni_0n (Nov 30, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Slowing a CPU down to an inefficient speed like 600 MHz will probably consume more power than it saves. A slow CPU is an inefficient CPU. I think 798 MHz is the minimum speed for the 4700 MQ/HQ series.
> 
> The C states are designed to automatically lower power consumption when a CPU has nothing to do. If you want to reduce power consumption when running on battery power try using the Windows Balanced power plan or the Windows Power Saver power plan. These power plans will slow your CPU down when it has nothing to do but they might not make much difference in overall power consumption.
> 
> I would not use the Power Saver option in ThrottleStop. Let Windows manage the CPU speed.


My CPU frequency does not slowing down when i switch to Power Save mode in Control Panel. Still operating at 3.3-3.4GHz (turbo).
Maybe i did not correctly set some settings in ThrottleStop?
For now so it doesn't help to set up max processor state at 1% in that Power Mode (it worked at 798MHz before i used throttlestop).


----------



## uni_0n (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello, I have an Intel Core i7-4712MQ (37W) CPU for now


----------



## uni_0n (Dec 14, 2021)

View attachment 228803


View attachment 228804



Im sorry, but not Windows and any power plans does not underclock my CPU.
Can anyone help me and find out what is the reason? I want my cpu to run minimal freq. on battery power.


----------



## uni_0n (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## uni_0n (Feb 28, 2022)

after a while, I noticed that the frequency of CPU became adjustable for* Power Settings* in Control Panel
my laptop config no longer needs to use throttlestop, thank for that very useful tool


----------

